# craft fur?



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

were do you get your craft fur @ i have been using hareline extra select from rod makers but !! just looking for some thing a little differant and maybe longer so i dont have to get the hair off the backing!! thanks


----------



## Bent Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

For my erie jigs that I've been making I have icelandic sheep hair and like it. The fibers are longer and look good. I have the hareline select craft fur also but wish it was a little longer too. Been ordering online because its hard to find what you need colorwise locally. I'll put some pics up later.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I got to tell ya, I thought you said CAT hair....peta would love that one....lol


----------



## Bent Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

Top two icelandic sheep hair, middle craft fur, bottom two flash blend
Thanks go out to cadman and others for their powdercoating tips also !!


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

They look great Bill!! Especially the bottom one


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Get all of mine from Jann's. Only color they dont stock is red, which I get from BPS.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Deer tails from Janns


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Bent Rod said:


> Top two icelandic sheep hair, middle craft fur, bottom two flash blend
> Thanks go out to cadman and others for their powdercoating tips also !!


Wow, when I saw the pics was I impressed. That's what I like to see in a powder paint job. Two or more colors flowing into each other. If you carefully look at the multi colors, it's about how the two colors blend into each other. What this means is that all the paint, the yellow and the orange or the yellow and the green are both heated to the point where they are smooth, glossy and are one, no dry paint separation. I don't remember helping you but you get two thumbs up from me for the paint job. Also your ties on your hair and color match are excellent. Job well done, now go catch some fish.


----------



## Headboat Hunter (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice Work!


----------



## Bent Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks guys. I've just been trying different types of material after not being happy with some of the craft fur i got. I picked up how to do the two color work from cadmans 'how to powder paint like rembrandt' post from about a year ago. Yeah Steve the "got one" pattern is a fish killer, like its namesake


----------

